# Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar

*Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt​*
Nachdem sich erste Angler und Vereine gegen den Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF, von oben ohne ausreichende Information der Angler und entgegen der öffentlichen Versprechungen des DAV-Präsidenten Markstein (Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck, auf Augenhöhe und mit Festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze) zu wehren begannen ( wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229393 ), wurde diesen nun auf der Versammlung des DAV-Landesverbandes in Sachsen-Anhalt am 21.01. 2012 eine  neue Beruhigungspille verabreicht.

Nachzulesen sind die Beschlüsse hier:
http://www.angelverein-kelbra.de/news/index.php?rubrik=1&news=156457&typ=1


Nachdem ja der Verbandsausschuss des DAV-Bund den vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf so genehmigt hatte, obwohl es da nicht nur viele Bedenken gab, sondern auch ein alternativer Satzungsentwurf dem DAV zugestellt wurde. 
Dieser aber ja nie diskutiert oder berücksichtigt wurde.

Dennoch kam es nun bei der außerordentlichen HV des DAV-Verbandes in Sachsen-Anhalt dazu, dass Änderungen an diesem vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf augenscheinlich gewünscht waren.

Dem wurde auch in oben genannten Bericht auf der Sitzung Rechnung getragen:


			
				AV Kelbra schrieb:
			
		

> In einem weiteren mehrheitlich gefassten Beschluss wurde das Präsidium beauftragt, konkret vorliegende Änderungsvorschläge für den Satzungsentwurf und dem Entwurf zum Fusionsvertrag zu prüfen und in den weiteren Fusionsprozess einzubringen.



Dass das allerdings eine reine Beurhigungspille ist, sollten die DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt aber auch wissen. 

Denn auf der gleichen Sitzung wurde der Präsident, der den ja schon vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf ohne Änderung bei der DAV-Verbandsaussschussitzung mit verabschiedet hatte nun mit einer Vollmacht ermächtigt, dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF weiterhin zu zustimmen, auch wenn keine Änderungen am aktuell vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf kommen - also bleibt alles wie bisher..



			
				AV Kelbra schrieb:
			
		

> ihrem Präsidenten Peter Weineck die Vollmacht der Fusion der beiden Verbände zum Deutschen Anglerfischerverband (DAFV) zuzustimmen und das gilt sowohl für eine Neugründung als auch dem Beitritt zum VDSF



Fakten dazu:
1.: 
Es wurden bis dato keine der beschriebenen "konkret vorliegenden Änderungsvorschläge für den Satzungsentwurf" veröffentlicht.

2:
Weiterhin gilt der Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses des DAV-Bund (den bis heut eSachsen-Anhalt so mitträgt), dass der aktuell vorliegende Satzungsentwurf so zum Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF angenommen werden soll.

3.:
Vom Präsidenten oder Präsidium des DAV-Landesverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt wurde nach unseren Informationen bisher kein Antrag beim Bundesverband gestellt, diesen Beschluss zu revidieren, um Änderungen beim vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf zu erreichen, wie von der HV gewünscht.

4.:
Nach unseren Informationen ist vom Präsidenten oder Präsidium des DAV-Landesverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt auch nicht geplant, einen solchen Antrag einzubringen.


Es ist also faktisch so, dass der Präsident des Landesverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt eine Vollmacht der außerorentlichen Hauptversammlung bekam, der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF auch mit dem jetzt vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf zuzustimmen, obwohl laut Veröffentlichung die HV da eigentlich konkrete Änderungen will.


Es wurde zwar angemahnt, dass konkrete Satzungsänderungen notwendig seien, jedoch ist dies keine Bedingung zur Zustimmung des Landesverbandes zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Der Landesverband muss lediglich diese Vorschläge "prüfen" und kann sie (muss aber nicht) einbringen.

Da bist dato kein Antrag des Landesverbandes auf Revidierung zur Zustimmung zur jetzigen Satzung vorliegt und wohl auch nicht geplant ist, sind also augenscheinlich die Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt mit dem vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf doch  zufrieden und wollen sich so in den VDSF übernehmen lassen.

Sie haben dem ja so mehrheitlich auf der außerordentlichen Sitzung so zugestimmt, das ihre Bedenken zum jetzt vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf keine Rolle spielen müssen, oder etwa nicht????

Oder sollte das doch nur eine Beruhigungspille für die Angler sein, die eigentlich den vorgelegten Satzungsentwurf augenscheinlich so nicht wollen, sondern sogar konkrete Änderungsvorschläge haben????

Man darf spekulieren.......

Sollte aber eigentlich folgerichtig (nach den Wünschen der HV eigentlich zwingend notwendig) dennoch ein Antrag des Landesverbandes Sachen-Anhalt zur Revidierung des bisherigen Beschlusses des DAV-Bund zur Anerkennung des jetzt vorliegenden Satzungsentwurfes bekannt werden - und ebenso natürlich das einbringen der genannten "konkreten Änderungsvorschläge" - werden wir natürlich umgehend berichten...


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Da kannst reden wie ein Wasserfall wenn die Angler dort sich die Augen und Ohren zuhalten.
Anscheinend bekommt doch immer jeder das was er verdient.|kopfkrat#t

(Verdient mit enthusiastischer und ausdauernder Weigerung den eigenen Kopf zu benutzen.)


Leider dann auch die, die es nicht verdient haben:-((


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Henker: "Angeklagter, das Todesurteil gegen Sie kann ohne Ihre Unterschrift auf diesem Dokument leider nicht vollstreckt werden."
Delinquent: "Haben Sie mal 'nen Kugelschreiber?"

:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

|supergri|supergri|supergri

Makaber aber treffend.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Wenn die Angler nach einer Diskussion Beschlüssen zustimmen, welche den Präsidenten ermächtigen, trotz ihrer Bedenken der Übernahme mit vorliegender Satzung zuzustimmen, dann wollens sies eben so..

Da laut Bericht auch Günther Markstein anwesend war, will das dann auch der DAV-Bund so.

Da der Beschluss im Bund so von den Landesverbandsvertretern gefasst wurde, diesem Satzungsentwurf zuzustimmen und dass die Angler trotz ihrer Bedenken (wie auf der HV in SA ja gewäußert) so geschehen lassen, wollen die das so. 

Das hat nichts mit "verdienen" zu tun - die wollen das so, demokratisch abgesegnet.

Das muss man dann auch akzeptieren, dass es dann zukünftig eben nur noch den VDSF mit anderem Namen gibt..

Die DAV-Angler wollen das so...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die DAV-Angler wollen das so...


 
Nicht nur die, auch tausende andere....


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Richtig, Thomas,
es ist ein zu akzeptierender demokratischer Mehrheitsbeschluss, egal wie man selbst dazu steht #c

Ich hab mir übrigens gerade bei der Google-Bildersuche Schafsherden angesehen, weiß auch nicht, wie ich da so spontan drauf gekommen bin.|kopfkrat :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Nicht nur die, auch tausende andere....


Klar. 
Sehe ich auch so..

Sag ich doch..

Tausende andere zwar nicht, aber die Mehrheit schon.

Sonst würden sie ja keine solch seltsamen Beruhigungspillen beschliessen..

Die wollen alle in den VDSF, dann sollen die das natürlich dürfen und müssen dann halt auch damit leben...


Für uns wirds dann eh einfacher, wenn man nur auf einen Verband "aufpassen" muss ;-)))


Was ich halt nicht verstehe ist, warum das dann nicht öffentlich so kommuniziert wird. 

Man will zum VDSF übertreten mit dem vorgelegten Satzungsentwurf und gut...

Sondern solche seltsamen Beschlüsse fasst, dass man zwar Änderungen am Satzungsentwurf will, aber nichts tun muss um das auch zu erreichen. 

Sondern dem jetzt vorliegenden Entwurf weiterhin so zustimmen kann als Präsident/Präsidium.

Aber das ist wohl höhere Politik, da versteh ich eh nix von ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

@Dorschgreifer: Unsere Postings haben sich gerade überschnitten, auch wenn meins passt, wie Ar... auf Eimer


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Nette Randnotiz:


			
				ASV Kelbra schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Redner an diesem Tag übten aber auch Kritik an der Informationspolitik des LAV und betonten, dass man mit den Informationen (die nicht unbedingt neu sind) auch schon im November des Vorjahres zum heutigen Ergebnis gekommen wäre.
> 
> *In seinem Schlusswort gab der Präsident des LAV Peter Weineck diesbezügliche Fehler zu, versprach Besserung* und bedankte sich für die bisherige konstruktive Arbeit in den Vereinen


Die veröffentlichten Infos stammten ja wieder einmal von der Seite eines Vereines - der Verband hat diesbezüglich trotz des Besserungsgelöbnisses seines Präsidenten nichts dazu veröffentlicht - vielleicht dauerts halt noch a bissl.... -))

Trotzdem gehen wir nach wie vor davon aus, dass es auch dem Wunsch der demokratischen Mehrheit im DAV entspricht, sich mit dem aktuell vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf vom VDSF übernehmen zu lassen - sicher wurde das ausführlich intern kommuniziert, warum das so sein muss. Trotz der beschlosenen "konkreten Änderungswünsche" am Satzungsentwurf auf der außerorentlichen HV des Landesvebandes in SA...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ich bin nach wie vor nicht der Meinung, dass die Mehrheit eine Fusion möchte.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Mehrheit sich einfach nicht dafür interessiert und es geschehen lässt.

Das ändert vordergründig natürlich nichts an der formaldemokratischen Legitimation, wird aber mit Sicherheit spannend, wenn sich die bisher uninteressierten mit den Folgen konfrontiert sehen und sich der angelpolitischen Ausrichtung eines fusionierten Verbandes unterwerfen und daran messen lassen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*



> Ich bin nach wie vor nicht der Meinung, dass die Mehrheit eine Fusion möchte.



Eine Fusion wie vom DAV-Präsidenten Markstein uns gegenüber versprochen will ich ja auch:
Gleichberechtigt auf Augenhöhe, ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte.

Aber darum gehts ja hier nicht.

Es geht um die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.
Dessen Richtlinien dann natürlich auch zuerst mal weiter gelten werden.

Fakt ist ja nur auch, dass laut DAV der jetzt vorliegende Satzungsentwurf (der vom Landesverband SA zwar geändert werden sollte, die aber nichts dafür tun, sondern ihren Präsidenten/Präsidium ermächtigen auch diesem jetzt vorliegenden Entwurf weiterhin zuzustimmen) nur den Zielen des DAV nur "nicht widerspricht"..

Da ist bis heute kein Wort, dass diese Satzung Ziele des DAV fördert und/oder gar unterstützt.

Das ist also vom DAV-Bund genauso eine reine "Beruhigungspille" wie jetzt der Beschluss in SA.

Da aber augenscheinlich die Mehrheit im DAV die Übernahme in den VDSF unter Aufgabe eigener Positionen und ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele unter Übernahme des vorgelegten Satzungsentwurfes mit all den schon disktutierten Mängeln will, muss man das halt akzeptieren.

Dann kann und muss man auch davon ausgehen, dass die Leute im DAV auch die anderen festgeschriebenen Positionen des VDSF so teilen und unterstützen (angefangen vom Angeln nur zur Ernährung bis hin zum Verbot von Wertungsangeln etc.).

Wir werden das nach der Übernahnme des DAV in den VDSF natürlich verfolgen und darüber berichten ..


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*



> ch bin der Meinung, dass die Mehrheit sich einfach nicht dafür interessiert und es geschehen lässt.


Kleines Gespräch hier im Angelladen (so knapp 10Leute)
-Fusion? ........ Fusion???? ............ Was denn DAS nu wieder??
- Na DAV und VDSF zusammen usw. ............. 
- Ach so??? - Na lasse doch - ich angel weiter...

Thema beendet....


----------



## detlef2 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

ich bin der Meinung das alles beim alten bleiben sollte , wie es war.
was würde uns vom DAV , der zusammenschluss den für vorteile bringen , ich glaube keine . Ich denke für uns Anglern wird der kosten Facktor nur noch steigen.Bitte last euch nicht verarschen von drüben. wenn es so kommen sollte denke ich werden viele Mitglieder aus steigen. wir brauchen nicht den ganzen dreck von den anderen. Gruß an alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

Mit dieser Meinung bist Du im DAV nun mal in der Minderheit.
So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, will die Mehrheit eben dem VDSF beitreten - mit alles daraus resultierenden Folgen.
Das muss man eben akzeptieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

PS:
Nachdem dieser Thread wieder mal hochkam, habe ich mich nochmal umgehört und muss detlef2 enttäuschen:
Er ist mit seiner Meinung in der Minderheit im DAV Sachsen-Anhalt.

Trotz eindeutigen Beschlusses für eine Änderung der vorgelegten Satzung wollen die im DAV Sachsen -Anhalt organisierten Angler mehrheitlich dem VDSF einfach so mit dem jetzt vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf beitreten.

Da es inzwischen beim DAV genauso läuft wie beim VDSF und man keine offizielle Antwort mehr bekommt, sind das nur unverifizierte Auskünfte "aus informierten Kreisen"..

Trotz des eindeutigen Beschlusses auf der erneuten Sitzung des DAV Sachsen-Anhalt, dass die Mitglieder konkrete Änderungen bei dem vorgelegten Satzungsentwurf wollen und das Präsidium dies beim Bund einbringen und durchsetzen soll, wurde bis dato von Seiten des Landesverbandes kein Antrag eingereicht, den jetzt geltenden Beschluss des DAV-Bund - nachdem der vorliegende Satzungsentwurf so ja akzeptiert wird - zu kippen, um Änderungen überhaupt erreichen zu können.

Und es wurden auch keine konkreten Änderungsvorschläge vom Präsidium des DAV-Sachsen-Anhalt beim DAV-Bund zum vorgelegten Satzungsentwurf eingebracht, wie es laut Beschluss ja sein müsste..


Sollte dies tatsächlich so sein, würde das Präsidium des DAV-Landesverbandes dann den Beschluss der eigenen HV bis heute nicht befolgen - ob absichtlich oder nur aus Unfähigkeit, darüber kann man auch nur spekulieren..

Da sich das die im DAV organisierten Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt aber so gefallen lassen und nicht das Präsidium ihres Landesverbandes abwählen oder ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre zwingen, den gefassten Beschluss auch umzusetzen, muss man davon ausgehen, dass diese eben auch ohne Änderung des Satzungsentwurfes dem VDSF beitreten wollen......

Sonst würden sie ja was unternehmen......


Ich persönlich finde das schade, muss das aber natürlich so akzeptieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*

PPS:
Wer also im DAV Sachsen-Anhalt organisiert ist und mehr dazu wissen möchte, wird sicher gut informiert werden von seinem Landesverband:
Mansfelder Straße 33 
 06108 Halle / Saale 
 Tel: 0345 - 8058005 
 Fax: 0345 - 8058006 
 E-Mail: info@lav-sachsen-anhalt.de


----------

